# Need advice on my first vape



## newbie15 (15/11/15)

Hi i am new to the whole vaping thing and im looking to buy a vape . Dont have to much cash but i am looking for a vape that makes allot of smoke .. i also want to stop smoking

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (15/11/15)

Perhaps better titles. 
Perhaps you should stick to quiting smoking before looking at making rain clouds. 
An ego one is a decent device. 
A subbox mini is also worthwhile. 
Why do you want massive clouds to begin with?


----------



## Eequinox (15/11/15)

Christos said:


> Perhaps better titles.
> Perhaps you should stick to quiting smoking before looking at making rain clouds.
> An ego one is a decent device.
> A subbox mini is also worthwhile.
> Why do you want massive clouds to begin with?


i agree keep it simple for starters and work from there get off the stinkies 1st have a good browse through the forum and then if you have questions ask away


----------



## zadiac (15/11/15)

It happens in your mind first. Get that "makes a lot of *smoke*" out of your head. Vaping does not produce smoke, it produces vapor. Go to a vape shop in your area and have the experts there help you make an informed decision. Check the vendors list on the main page to find a vendor that's near you and go see them. All our vendors are awesome folks who will quickly get you on the right path

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## newbie15 (15/11/15)

Im used to hookha with allot of smoke .. sorry for saying smoke instead of vape☺ i saw on youtube people bulding a vape that gives allot of vape .. im close to quitting the smokes . I have been smoking allot less than what i used to . 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (15/11/15)

It does require some self discipline as well, but not nearly as much as going cold turkey. If you can find a proper device and juice that will satisfy your craving, then you're more than halfway there. Then it's just vape, vape, and vape!


----------



## newbie15 (15/11/15)

Sounds awesome . Naah i have been laying down on the smokes fo a while now .. but i think my only option is going to be to buy online . Because i stay in sasolburg and i think the closest proper vape shop is going to be in jhb 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> Hi i am new to the whole vaping thing and im looking to buy a vape . Dont have to much cash but i am looking for a vape that makes allot of smoke .. i also want to stop smoking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Welcome to the forum @newbie15 
Good to see people doing research before buying

I agree with @zadiac, try go to a retailer where you can try a few things out and they will be able to find you something you like as a good start. I would imagine a good starter device (not a cheapy that you will need to upgrade fairly soon) will cost you about R600 to R1,000

If you tell us where you are based, we can recommend a good retailer if one exists near you

All the best


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

PS - i added a few words to your thread title to make it a bit more descriptive


----------



## newbie15 (15/11/15)

Thank you so much for the help i appreciate it allot . Im in sasolburg and ill be able to spend about 1500 i think it will be a nice Christmas present for myself

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (15/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> Thank you so much for the help i appreciate it allot . Im in sasolburg and ill be able to spend about 1500 i think it will be a nice Christmas present for myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Ok, no shops that i know of near you, but I could be wrong
Perhaps come up to JHB and visit one of the retailers - VapeKing has a walk in store with a big selection and you can try a lot of the juices as well before you buy. But there are several other retailers too.

Also, we are having a VapeMeet on Sat 28 Nov in Sandton. There will be 4 retailers there and i am sure you will be able to find something great. 
Check out the following thread with details of the vape meet:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-28-november.t15997/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (15/11/15)

Subox mini and some bulk eliquid 100ml.


----------



## Viper_SA (15/11/15)

There is actually a small shop in Vanderbijlpark that has a vaping section. They sell some of the local vendors' juice and some gear. Shops name is Orbi's or something like that. I can PM you Hashim's number so you can phone him and get precise location from him.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> Thank you so much for the help i appreciate it allot . Im in sasolburg and ill be able to spend about 1500 i think it will be a nice Christmas present for myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Most welcome to the forum. 

Check out this thread - might just be what you require: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/intro-to-vaping-the-subox-mini.t12498/

All the best with you vaping journey. Shout if you have any questions. And keep us updated please.


----------



## Alex (15/11/15)

One device I would look at is the Evic-VTC mini. A couple of my friends who have recently started vaping, just love it.


----------



## kev mac (15/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> Hi i am new to the whole vaping thing and im looking to buy a vape . Dont have to much cash but i am looking for a vape that makes allot of smoke .. i also want to stop smoking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Hey bro,I'm sure the members here can give many ideas for economical vape gear I just want to tell you that as an almost 50 yr.smoker I can attest that vapeing is a mighty tool for quitting.You still need some will power but it can make the quitting easier and you may even like it as much or more than cigs like I have.On top of quitting you'll find the forum a great place w/good folks who'll be there for you.Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (15/11/15)

The ego one is a supprisingly decent mod at about R700.

If you are serious about quitting, you will need at least 2 devices and a nice selection of juice. Reason being electronics occasionally fail. Batteries go flat at the oddest of times. Tanks fall and break. 
2 devices ensures you always have a backup to vape.

Most rain clouds made are with 0mg nicotine.
That being said you can still make decent clouds on something like the subbox mini. 
Keep in mind that you will have to buy a few batteries and a few juices and a charger and possibly a second tank so keep these in mind for costs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## newbie15 (16/11/15)

Thank you so much to everyone that gave me advice. . I bought an ijust2 today for a start .. and it is awesome ! Went to a small shop in vanderbeijil fire vape . And it was an awesome experience. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Viper_SA (16/11/15)

Hashim is a vreat guy yeah. Always feel welcome in his vape corner


----------



## Brogan (16/11/15)

If i understand where @newbie15 is coming from, the "big clouds" do indeed help with the quiting (atleast from myself and friends perspectives). For me, i stopped the smokes and was using a twisp (sies). Then i upgraded abit to a quake, now im using a subox mini. I wish i had saved myself the money spending and just started on the subbox. For me smoking stinkies was a mind thing.. As soon as i got the subbox things got so much easier purely because i was "blowing clouds" and it settled my mind and cravings completely. If i could advise from my side, if you really want to quite the smokes.. Get the subbox...purely because of thr fact that you have the choice to rebuild your coils or not (i chose to do this to save some money where i could). But yeah, go for the subbox, great way to start off even though its abit pricey to begin with.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## newbie15 (16/11/15)

For sure ! Awesome lounge that he has there

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## karlSTUD (16/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> Hi i am new to the whole vaping thing and im looking to buy a vape . Dont have to much cash but i am looking for a vape that makes allot of smoke .. i also want to stop smoking
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ro bro one word... I just 2... Makes tones of vape and gets you of the iggy sticks helptt me and now im a vapper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/11/15)

newbie15 said:


> Thank you so much to everyone that gave me advice. . I bought an ijust2 today for a start .. and it is awesome ! Went to a small shop in vanderbeijil fire vape . And it was an awesome experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Congrats @newbie15 
Glad you got sorted. 
I hear the iJust2 is a great device
What juice did you get? 

Let us know how its going


----------



## Pixstar (16/11/15)

I was going to suggest the iJust2, I suggested that my BIL get one and he is off stinkies for nearly a month, he claims he doesn't even miss the stinkies one bit, after decades of smoking. The Subox Mini kits (including Evic mini etc) are great but I knew he wouldn't be interested in building his own coils etc. Good choice, best of luck on your journey.


----------



## BuzzGlo (17/11/15)

So I've been trying to get my dad to quit for a while now, Something I didn't realize until today was that not everyone can sub ohm from the start.

I found it very easy to switch between mouth to lung devices, lung hitting, above ohm, sub ohm really anything goes.

My dad, the champ that he is, has been coughing for a 2 months now on an ego 1 mini with 0.5 ohm clr. switching between cigs and the device to cut down. This weekend I got an ego 510 adapter and put the k1 on the ego mini battery for him and he has been loving it. No cough for the whole day. When I gave him the sub ohm coil on the ego 1 mini he started coughing again. Since then I've rebuilt the clr at 1.3 ohms and he is fine again.

I feel soo shit since so many people have tried my devices and coughed there lungs out swearing never to try again.

Is this a well known thing for beginners that I some how missed?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/11/15)

A buddy also coughed his lungs out when puffing on my Subtank or Billow. He vapes up a storm using the Nautilus mini without coughing.

I think most ex-smokers or new vapers will just be more comfortable doing mouth to lung inhales similar to what they are / were used to when smoking.
That is likely why Twisp and the Ego style atties were so successful as starter kits - they just emulate the tighter draw of MTL on a stinkie much better.
I for one, am hugely surprised at the success rate of the Kanger Subox and the Evic VTCs amongst new vapers since it's release, as I just do not see them as very good MTL starter devices.

I'd still recommend atties like the EVOD, K1, Nautilus mini and even the mPT3 for starter vapers, where they can use juices with a higher nic content at lower power, and vape infrequently to satisfy the craving vs having to chain-vape doing lung hits at 20-30w on 3 or 6 mg jooses to avoid silvering.

About a year and a half ago when the first 50W devices started doing the rounds, people thought that it was crazy, no-one needs that much power... not even seasoned 'professional' vapers. It was seen as a fad or toys for cloud chasers as 20 / 25W was ample for most.
People now frown at the 'underpowered' 30 and 40W TC devices which are doing the rounds, as the average 'starter' kit seems to be a 60W device sporting a sub-ohm tank.

Our vaping world is certainly changing fast, and while we might keep up with it's speed and it's fads, I think we might be losing a lot of new would-be vapers in the momentum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/11/15)

Excellent post @Kuhlkatz

And all the best for your dad @BuzzGlo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (17/11/15)

LOL @BuzzGlo!

I also tried the sub-ohm thing, I guess I'm a bit new to vaping to go that far - I almost died LOL!!! When I started out with my Subox Mini, I had the 1.5 Ohm coil in, NOOOOOO problem! Then I went for the RBA with a 0.5Ohm.... uhhh didn't work. I find, anything above 1.3Ohm at this stage works well for me..... although I haven't managed to get off the stinkies yet (but have cut down). I'm still trying to find my sweetspot - with regard to ejuices and nic levels in order to be satisfied and not roasting my throat. But, I'm getting there!


----------



## newbie15 (17/11/15)

I got straw dogs with the vape its from the e_liquid projects .. dont know if you heard of it . One small question... how much does liquid cost .. i paid 160 for a 30ml .. is that a good price ? And i almost fill up 3times a day .. am i vaping to much?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (17/11/15)

Clouder said:


> LOL @BuzzGlo!
> 
> I also tried the sub-ohm thing, I guess I'm a bit new to vaping to go that far - I almost died LOL!!! When I started out with my Subox Mini, I had the 1.5 Ohm coil in, NOOOOOO problem! Then I went for the RBA with a 0.5Ohm.... uhhh didn't work. I find, anything above 1.3Ohm at this stage works well for me..... although I haven't managed to get off the stinkies yet (but have cut down). I'm still trying to find my sweetspot - with regard to ejuices and nic levels in order to be satisfied and not roasting my throat. But, I'm getting there!



You can use the RBA deck or the 0.5 ohm coil but start at a low wattage setting till you get used to. I started the subtank on 16w and quickly worked my way up to 26w. It is just getting used to the warmer hit, but depending on nic content the hit is more harsh. So you just need to play with it.

The RBA deck has a LOT more flavour, once you get used to it you will love it.


----------



## Clouder (17/11/15)

@Nimatek I am currently only using the RBA, but I keep the Ohm high until I'm more used to everything. I also want to try experiencing with Nickel coils in my TC device, but with the Nickel builds the Ohm is very low, so, I'll get into that at a later stage.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

Guys...Don't forget that your juice and nicotine strength make a HUGE difference between resistances and airflow.

I have felt absolutely horrid a few times that I've let people try my setup.
They cough their lungs out till red in the face and crying


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Guys...Don't forget that your juice and nicotine strength make a HUGE difference between resistances and airflow.
> 
> I have felt absolutely horrid a few times that I've let people try my setup.
> They cough their lungs out till red in the face and crying



REALLY!!


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Ok will have to ask you to explain to these two newby vapours please @TheLongTwitch


----------



## Tom. F (17/11/15)

Clouder said:


> @Nimatek I am currently only using the RBA, but I keep the Ohm high until I'm more used to everything. I also want to try experiencing with Nickel coils in my TC device, but with the Nickel builds the Ohm is very low, so, I'll get into that at a later stage.


Clouded, don't be put off by the low resistance of nickel coils. It's not comparable to kanthal in that regard. The vape you get off of nickel and such is dictated by your temperature and joule settings on your mod. Try it and you might find it suits your current vaping style much better than subohm kanthal builds despite the low resistance.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (17/11/15)

I'll try be a bit brief and to the point 
....though I tend to not be 

There is a good reason that your setup is referred to as a APV. (Advance *PERSONALISED* Vaporizer)
There is so much to alter, change, adjust and choose from.

Firstly: everyone has their own preference of flavor and I know certain ones can make you nauseous or cough.
Flavors also change drastically with nicotine content (+-6mg I've noticed) ...Juice I used to vape through a tank @ 12mg just doesn't do it at all for me @ 6mg in a dripper.
VG vs. PG is also a factor: More clouds means more vapor and more vapor is usually due to the density, which not every person is used to or enjoys lungs filled to the brim with vapor as it feels like you may be drowning.
This can also be due to medical factors of the lungs.
More vapor can also and does intensify the nicotine strength, as you have a ton more vapor distributing the nicotine.
Couple that with more airflow and it is like doubling your ampage.
Then taking into consideration the resistance, means wire thickness and heat.
Lower resistance tends to hit very hard, very quickly, where as higher resistance is a slower more gradual hit.

This is partly based on fact and partly on experience.
but there are so many factors to vaping, that letting someone try a personalized setup you enjoy is equivalent to handing over your phone and expecting them to know all their contacts off by heart and make do with your apps instead of theirs

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouder (17/11/15)

Thanx for that @Tom. F , will check it out!


----------



## Kylo (17/11/15)

Thanks @TheLongTwitch 
No bloody wonder i nearly fell over yesterday with my new Atty3 sucking on my fav juice @ 12mg nic.
The nic nearly killed me..LOL got seriously nauseated ..Now it makes sense.


----------

